
Ask HN: How do you estimate a software project? - SirNoobsAlot
As the title says.<p>Sub-question:
1) How do you take all the factors in to account like budget, people, skill levels, geographic distribution (if it is distributed team), hourly rates, etc?<p>2) What is the best way to manage the project? JIRA, Google sheets, TODO List (!??).
======
irwingonzo
Well, this is all empirical but the main thing I take into account is Time.
Like, if there is any new tech I need to learn, usually it's added into how
much time I would spend building the app itself. Then I dig into the
complexity of the app. I accumulate these in points and put into a scale of my
hourly rate. For example, the highest I charged anyone for a very difficult
project is 150/hr which I rate at a 10, the lowest for a simple project is
85/hr.

I add the factors together and see where it rates out of 10 then make the
final price per hour.

I like being straight forward, so I use Trello for task management, Github for
version control & Slack for communication between me & the client.

Hope this helps!!!

